# Successful appeals with the tracker panel



## zxcvbnm (9 Sep 2019)

As Brendan had a thread elsewhere where I think c. 55% of appeals to the tracker are successful in that additional monies are paid out.

Does anyone have any experience of being in that 55%? If so, what kind of scenarios have resulted in the tracker panel giving out more compensation?


----------



## A1iron (15 Nov 2019)

Good Question. Only heard of one person getting the max €300k from AIB re family home (which by the way does not compensate family for wrongdoing given what they were put through). Bank are masters at spin and not so good at compensating people. It is debatable if the "Independent" Tracker Appeals Panel even read the Appeals.  Can anybody define "independence"in this Country and give a few examples of what are actual and perceived conflicts of Interest for panel members?


----------

